# Here's what Uber says get you banned as a passenger



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-rider-rating-behavior-rules-2016-12









Just ask an Uber driver for their worst passenger story and you'll hear tales ofvomiting passengers to screaming matches to hook ups in the back seat.

One driver has even told me the story (complete with pictures) of how he ended up with a bullet in his car after unknowingly taking a passenger to an area with a reputation for drug deals.

Yet until today, Uber hasn't laid out what behavior makes a passenger a five-star riderversus what's not tolerated inside a vehicle (hint: using Uber for criminal activity is a big violation).

Here's what Uber's new community guidelines say are some of the reasons riders could lose access to their accounts:

*Damaging drivers' or other passengers' property.* For example, damaging the car, breaking or vandalizing a phone, intentionally spilling food or drink, smoking, or vomiting due to excessive alcohol consumption.
*Physical contact with the driver or fellow riders.* As our community guidelines make clear, you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car. As a reminder, Uber has a no-sex rule. That's no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what. And you should never hit or otherwise hurt a driver or fellow passenger.
*Use of inappropriate and abusive language or gestures. *For example, asking overly personal questions, using verbal threats, and making comments or gestures that are aggressive, sexual, discriminatory, or disrespectful.
*Unwanted contact with the driver or fellow passenger after the trip is over. *For example, texting, calling, or visiting someone in person after a ride has been completed. Remember, in most countries you can call and text your driver directly from the Uber app without ever having to share your personal phone number. This means that your phone number stays anonymous and is never given to the driver.
*Breaking the local law while using Uber.* For example, bringing open containers of alcohol or drugs into the car; traveling in large groups that exceed the number of seat belts in the car; asking drivers to break local traffic laws such as speed limits; or using Uber to commit a crime, including drug and human trafficking or the sexual exploitation of children.
To be clear, not all of these are grounds for instant disqualification from Uber, and the company says it will investigate problematic behavior as it's reported. However, any behavior involving "violence, sexual misconduct, harassment, discrimination, or illegal activity" is something you can be immediately banned from using the car service for, the company says.

"Most riders show drivers the respect they deserve," Uber's head of North America, Rachel Holt, wrote in a blog post. "But some don't-whether it's leaving trash in the car, throwing up in the back seat after too much alcohol or asking a driver to break the speed limit so they can get to their appointment on time. This kind of poor behavior is not OK, which is why we will take action against passengers who are rude, abusive or violent."


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

A direct link to the Uber Community guidelines:
https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/

They lost me at the Golden Rule:
"Treat your fellow riders and drivers as you would like to be treated yourself..."

People who quote it, almost never take the other person into account and use it to rationalize any sort of behaviour when they lack any sort of real protocols on behaviour or understanding of others. It truly is one of the lowest and broadest standards of conduct.

Hopefully, your Pax read beyond this point...


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> A direct link to the Uber Community guidelines:
> https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/
> 
> They lost me at the Golden Rule:
> ...


Or they actually and honestly want to be treated like crap. Remember, misery loves company. Lol


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Michael Proffitt said:


> Or they actually and honestly want to be treated like crap. Remember, misery loves company. Lol


Just thinking about this... 
Murder-suicide, death-by-cop falls under the umbrella of the Golden Rule, "I wish to die, so I will kill others."

Horrible thought and the worst example I could think of. I would not have posted this but, "misery luvs company."

But back to Uber. I don't wish to derail the topic.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

That is such a scam. If they are educating the riders they should email the riders about it. I only got that email on my driver account and not rider account.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

unPat said:


> That is such a scam. If they are educating the riders they should email the riders about it. I only got that email on my driver account and not rider account.


Uber bribed me with an Amazon gift card a while ago to answer some questions about their pax. They were about how Uber pax compare with Lyft pax in terms of behaviour. Uber knows that there is awareness among drivers that there is a definite asshole culture among some Uber pax, and they're trying to fix that. Fix the awareness, that is; not the culture.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

The only reason a passenger would be deactivated is if they kill their Uber driver.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> The only reason a passenger would be deactivated is if they kill their Uber driver.


Yes but they can take a $130 class about not killing your drive and get reinstated


----------



## CommiePuddin (Nov 17, 2016)

unPat said:


> That is such a scam. If they are educating the riders they should email the riders about it. I only got that email on my driver account and not rider account.


Perhaps they're rolling it out to the drivers for feedback, or a heads up, before they roll it out to the riders.

Nah. Assume malfeasance. It's more fun.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

CommiePuddin said:


> Perhaps they're rolling it out to the drivers for feedback, or a heads up, before they roll it out to the riders.
> 
> Nah. Assume malfeasance. It's more fun.


Nope. They went public with it. It's in the techie press, and some of the regular news.


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> *Breaking the local law while using Uber.* For example, bringing open containers of alcohol or drugs into the car; traveling in large groups that exceed the number of seat belts in the car; *asking drivers to break local traffic laws such as speed limits;*


I hate when PAX ask me to go faster. Does this mean I can report them to Uber now and have them deactivated... Yeah right.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

ridelending said:


> I hate when PAX ask me to go faster. Does this mean I can report them to Uber now and have them deactivated... Yeah right.


From what I gather, if a rider builds a history of bad behavior like (drivers reporting consistently about being asked to speed) then the rider is at risk of getting deactivated


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I think we need to start have dissgushings on human data baseing. Cmon thinking about doing 1 thing wrong could baseically ground u and not be moveable to be driven once everything becomes electronic. Baseically like a no fly list and people have been put on their in misstake. Everything in life is putting u in a data base and needs to be brought up. Imagine uber ruled the world and u got drunk and puked in car. All of a sudden it bans u. Now u can go to work or do anything. What r we getting into now? Its kinda scary


----------



## CommiePuddin (Nov 17, 2016)

It really isn't that difficult to be a decent human being, as a driver or as a rider. And Uber isn't the only show in town, I mean, taxis don't have ratings for anybody.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

CommiePuddin said:


> It really isn't that difficult to be a decent human being, as a driver or as a rider. And Uber isn't the only show in town, I mean, taxis don't have ratings for anybody.


Thats the thing. If u r a shithead now u still can get rides from other people and taxies or u get ur own car. Im trying not to defend shitheads but in 10 years what if everybody shares same data base as theirs 1 data base for each person and all these companies can pretty much know u. If u show up as a flag then u cant get a ride anywhere. As of now i can go to a certin search engine put ur username on up then itll show where else u used that name. Then go further find ur real name that assosated with it and now im open to see ur name and anything about u can be unlocked. It can also show ur cellphone and last place u visisted to. Its open like google. Free to anybody and all it takes is a few mins.


----------



## Gallium (Apr 8, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> The only reason a passenger would be deactivated is if they kill their Uber driver.


I think even then the consequences would only be their getting arrested if the police catch them. So they couldn't use their Uber account anymore because they'd be in jail.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> The only reason a passenger would be deactivated is if they kill their Uber driver.


And ONLY if that driver had a high rating and big hours. If a driver is < 4.7, with high cancels and lots of issues, the pax will probably get a $25 credit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-rider-rating-behavior-rules-2016-12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They follow UBERS EXAMPLE OF DRIVER DISRESPECT !


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

►Uber is a Rider-Centric company,... the Passengers are ALWAYS right even when, they're wrong (or, in some cases, outright lie to get a Fare Refund on their $20+ ride). The ONLY time a Rider will lose their ability to use Uber is when, there's an incident that is media worthy and sheds a negative light on the company. Before that happens,... the Driver will get their account suspended / terminated FIRST for posting the video (thus, violating the privacy of the passenger -- but, it's OKAY when a Passenger posts a Video of a misbehaving Driver). Funny how that works.

►Even after it's determined the Passenger complaint is/was bogus,... Uber doesn't offer any compensation for days lost while the Driver is/was on suspension or termination. "I guess, mistakes happen."


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> A direct link to the Uber Community guidelines:
> https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/
> 
> They lost me at the Golden Rule:
> ...


I always felt the golden rule should be "Treat others the why you know _they wish to be treated_." because I would want someone to say "dude shut up. you are to load" or just be blunt with me. but thats me. others would not like it so the golden rule really would not work


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> I always felt the golden rule should be "Treat others the why you know _they wish to be treated_." because I would want someone to say "dude shut up. you are to load" or just be blunt with me. but thats me. others would not like it so the golden rule really would not work


When these CEOs see us as just cattle of money they dont care about the workers cuz they know we expendable and waiting for robots to take over for us. When u got billions and still trying to get more money wtf r u trying to save up for?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

the only thing uber would do is not pair u up with that rider ever again. LOL. its true. that will be the only thing.


----------

